# Who Hates the New Surge Zones?



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

I hate the new smaller surge zones. I used to pick up regularly in areas that would surge as a result of high demand in localized areas a few miles away. Now that surge zones can be as small as a quarter mile radius huge swaths of area will never surge now.

This totally sucks. And they never even warned of us this before hand.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

It's a 'heat map' showing you how where you are compared to demand. Kinda like playing 'hot or cold' when you were a kid.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

But when your in the middle of heat UBER will try to request you off to a cold shower area.


----------



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yea I get the heat map concept. My point is that it sucks because it reduces the areas that we can collect surge fairs in. The former zones used be huge. So when surge triggered it surged in the entire city. Now if you're in the city but outside one of the tiny new zones you can't collect surge.

I also suspect this will be highly abused by riders once this information gets out. As a rider you can drop the pin a quarter mile away from you for a better rate and either walk or call the driver and tell him/her that you made a mistake and to pick you up where you are. The former large zones prevented this manipulation.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> Yea I get the heat map concept. My point is that it sucks because it reduces the areas that we can collect surge fairs in. The former zones used be huge. So when surge triggered it surged in the entire city. Now if you're in the city but outside one of the tiny new zones you can't collect surge.
> 
> I also suspect this will be highly abused by riders once this information gets out. As a rider you can drop the pin a quarter mile away from you for a better rate and either walk or call the driver and tell him/her that you made a mistake and to pick you up where you are. The former large zones prevented this manipulation.


Ok, now I understand what you are saying.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> I hate the new smaller surge zones. I used to pick up regularly in areas that would surge as a result of high demand in localized areas a few miles away. Now that surge zones can be as small as a quarter mile radius huge swaths of area will never surge now.
> 
> This totally sucks. And they never even warned of us this before hand.


Well surge works when the rider sets a pick up point, if it's in the surge zone, they get surged. Now with smaller zones, only the riders flooding out of a venue get hit with surge instead of a whole 5x5mile radius.

It's better to see where people are actually surging out of, it's bad because they cut down the areas and less people will surge now.

My city has yet to even get the updated surge map/zones. We still got the old one.


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

I'm confused, still on iOS and the old surge zones still exist... how is it that they change the surge zones for android but not for iphone, that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Some drivers in Houston get the honeycomb map, and others, like me, don't have it yet.


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Some drivers in Houston get the honeycomb map, and others, like me, don't have it yet.


So, what do the riders see? How can a zone be surge on one driver's map and not surge on another's?


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

The new heat map should be looked at, very clinically, like an STD infection. Some have it and others don't. Keep it to yourself and don't pass it on


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> But when your in the middle of heat UBER will try to request you off to a cold shower area.


yes, terrible for surge only folks.Gonna mess up my acceptance rating



apollo11 said:


> Yea I get the heat map concept. My point is that it sucks because it reduces the areas that we can collect surge fairs in. The former zones used be huge. So when surge triggered it surged in the entire city. Now if you're in the city but outside one of the tiny new zones you can't collect surge.
> 
> I also suspect this will be highly abused by riders once this information gets out. As a rider you can drop the pin a quarter mile away from you for a better rate and either walk or call the driver and tell him/her that you made a mistake and to pick you up where you are. The former large zones prevented this manipulation.


THIS
this hexagon is a complete mess. My area JUST got it yesterday, so im just now dealing with. As I only do surge only, this complicates me continuing to work for Uber. Have to drive all the way into the surge zone to get the highest ping,and like others mentioned, it cuts down on the surge area. You can no longer on the edge of a surge zone, you ahve to pretty much be at the event that's having the let out creating the surge now. But then , you can still get a non surge ping only 8 blocks away,because that hexagon block may not be red, smh


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Very easy for Uber to skim some surge if they wanted to.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Very easy for Uber to skim some surge if they wanted to.


exactly...

they hate when it's not surging. they hate that no pings when it's surging. they hate the new surge. EVERYONE HATES EVERYTHING! just drive and make $$


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

What happens to the rule that do not chase the surge?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> What happens to the rule that do not chase the surge?


if you do surge only, because your market has low rates, not much of a choice....


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think it sucks so far. Doesn't work right on iOS. And no yellow to see activity before surges


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> . And no yellow to see activity before surges


no yellow no orange. Used to very helpful in letting me start to a high ping location about to surge, **** you Uber


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Haven't been taking passengers very much since the changes. I never hunted surge anyways.



XUberMike said:


> Very easy for Uber to skim some surge if they wanted to.


God forbid somebody make a mistake and forget to steal.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

App surge is broken. Keep flooding uber with emails.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't see any surges now with this new format.


----------

